# Hello from Ottawa Canada



## sam (Apr 26, 2006)

Good Day Eh:

Just got a new "Smokey Mountain Series Great Outdoors" gas smoker, but had been raining for the last 3 days here, so I haven't been able to try it yet. I have been reading and learning from Smoking-Meat.com and this forum, I can't wait to start, it will be my first time. 

Is anyone familiar or has opinion with the smoker I got? Would like to hear what you know or think about it.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Sam. You have yourself a fine smoker. I have the GOSM Widebody model myself. Several others on the board have the GOSM smokers too. Check out the Propane Thread for additional information.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 26, 2006)

Howdy Sam.

I've owned 4 GOSM smokers but presently have 2. I stop and look at them in the stores too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , so I'm familiar. Congrats on the new smoker! :D Fire it up and let it run 2 or 3 hours without anything in it. This will allow the paint to cure. At first you may smell an off, funky smell but it will eventually clear up. Then you may opt to coat the inside of your smoker with vegetable oil and season it.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 26, 2006)

Howdy Sam, welcome to SMF.  This is a wonderfule place to learn and share so don't be afraid to ask questions.  Also keep us updated on all your smoking adventures, we love a good story.


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 26, 2006)

Great smoker! Good luck on the first smoke, brother.


----------



## sam (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, first post and I got 4 replies, what a friendly forum, thanks for the encouragements. 

Was going to try it out today, but it starting to rain again here, it suppose to be nice this weekend, so I will give it a try than. Thanks for correcting the name of my smoker, I guess I got it backwards, it must be a popular model in the States. To be honest, I been meaning to starting this years ago, but didn't like the models they sell here, I guess smoking is not as popular up here in the Great White North. I jump on this when Home Depot started carrying it, they said I was the first to purchase it in Ottawa!

Will let you know on my first try.

Have a good one,

Sam


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 26, 2006)

I hate the rain! Vancouver island has had so much sun the last couple days i got burnt.  :P


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 26, 2006)

yo ,
welcome to the best place to learn about smoking.
[thats my opinion-and i'm sticking to it]

what model did you get-wide body or regular??


----------



## sam (Apr 26, 2006)

It's a 30" upright, I am assuming it's a regular, they only had one model for sale at Home Depot.


----------



## sam (Apr 26, 2006)

I hate the rain! Vancouver island has had so much sun the last couple days i got burnt.  :P[/quote]

Hey Bbqlitz, 

That's unusual for Vancuover, it seem you guys get more rain then sun or is Vancouver Island different than Vancouver?


----------



## azweepei (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome!!! There are vast amounts of knowledge to tap into here. I suspect its all the Old Timers hanging around. BTW, seeing more canuks around here and thats a good thing. Reminds me of a joke....

How does a Canadian spell Canada?
 C - eh? - N - eh? - D -eh?

 (ROFLMAO)


----------

